# The New Maytag Man - Sheriff Carter...



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

...actor Colin Ferguson.










I read that he just became a father last September, so this contract probably pays well until another series comes around.

I didn't find any posts on this through a search so forgive if this is old news but I saw the commercial recently and said Damn, that's Carter!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just saw this yesterday. I miss him. He was by far my favorite character on Eureka. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yep, recognized him instantly. I hope the gig pays well.

He also has popped up as a guest star on a few shows lately. Damned, though, if I can remember which ones.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

He is/was on Haven.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

He'll probably end up in another series on SyFy. I think they keep all of their actors on retainer and use them for every series they produce.

I do wish he had picked a better product to hawk. Maytags suck.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Maytags suck.


Agreed. I watched my parents buy a Maytag clothes washer based on the marketing... Its "initial quality" was not at all good.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

For me, he's much too recognizable as Sheriff Carter to be believable as the Maytag Repair Man!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> For me, he's much too recognizable as Sheriff Carter to be believable as the Maytag Repair Man!!


In 1988 When Gordon Jump took over the role he was still recognized by tv audiences as Arthur Carlson from WKRP.

The original Maytag Repair Guy did it for about 20 years.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Langree said:


> In 1988 When Gordon Jump took over the role he was still recognized by tv audiences as Arthur Carlson from WKRP.
> 
> The original Maytag Repair Guy did it for about 20 years.


I never watched WKRP so it worked for me 

The original Maytag guy is who I always picture. Just like there will always be one Mr. Whipple, or old lady who says "Where's the Beef" or any other person who's an iconic pitch person for a specific product. It just doesn't feel right with someone else doing it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I never watched WKRP so it worked for me
> 
> The original Maytag guy is who I always picture. Just like there will always be one Mr. Whipple, or old lady who says "Where's the Beef" or any other person who's an iconic pitch person for a specific product. It just doesn't feel right with someone else doing it.


So I guess your world was rocked when they switch Darrin's on Bewitched.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Alfer said:


> So I guess your world was rocked when they switch Darrin's on Bewitched.


Hahahaha, well Dick Sergeant never was as good a Darrin as Dick York was, but I was too young to really care


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> The original Maytag guy is who I always picture.


Showing my age...wasn't the original Maytag Man played by an actor who was a character named Foxy on _The Ann Sothern Show_?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Jon J said:


> Showing my age...wasn't the original Maytag Man played by an actor who was a character named Foxy on _The Ann Sothern Show_?


On The Ann Sothern Show" he was Oscar Pudney / Simpson according to IMDB.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I love Colin Ferguson and haven't seen this yet. Though I don't watch many commercials anymore.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just did a search for these on YouTube - they are hysterical! I was laughing out loud at work. He plays it just right. Humor and serious. He can do that.















"lazy toaster" had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Jon J said:


> Showing my age...wasn't the original Maytag Man played by an actor who was a character named Foxy on _The Ann Sothern Show_?


That's way before my time.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Showing my age...wasn't the original Maytag Man played by an actor who was a character named Foxy on _The Ann Sothern Show_?


Yes. Jesse White.



Steveknj said:


> That's way before my time.


Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Yes. Jesse White.
> 
> Wish I could say the same.


I'm 54 and not much is WAY before my time any more!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I'm 54 and not much is WAY before my time any more!!


I'm 47, I have just seen a LOT of old TV.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Heck, I remember when televisions were powered by kerosene.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Langree said:


> I'm 47, I have just seen a LOT of old TV.


Yeah, but I'm old enough to have watched the Ann Southern Show in prime time.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

brianric said:


> Yeah, but I'm old enough to have watched the Ann Southern Show in prime time.


You have internets in the nursing home?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Langree said:


> You have internets in the nursing home?


My motto, don't trust anyone under 65.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I was watching an old episode of Malcolm in the Middle the other day, and was surprised to see good old Sheriff Carter in a small role.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

He sounds/kind of looks like the Dirty Jobs guy... (had to look it up, Mike Rowe.. I don't think I've ever seen more than a few minutes of that, but have heard him on podcasts and I think seen Rowe in other things.)


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mattack said:


> He sounds/kind of looks like the Dirty Jobs guy... (had to look it up, Mike Rowe.. I don't think I've ever seen more than a few minutes of that, but have heard him on podcasts and I think seen Rowe in other things.)


You've probably seen Rowe in Ford commercials.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

brianric said:


> Yeah, but I'm old enough to have watched the Ann Southern Show in prime time.


Uh huh!



Langree said:


> You have internets in the nursing home?


Yep...but it's mostly Dixie cups and string.



brianric said:


> My motto, don't trust anyone under 65.


Words to live by.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Hahahaha, well Dick Sergeant never was as good a Darrin as Dick York was, but I was too young to really care


I've been straight all my life, so I only cared who played Samantha. Although, in all honesty, Endora could have made me think about playing for the other team.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

retrodog said:


> I've been straight all my life, so I only cared who played Samantha. Although, in all honesty, Endora could have made me think about playing for the other team.


Aww, I like Agnes Morehead as Endora. She hammed it up so well.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I remember having to get up and change the channel using the big, clunky dial.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

rhuntington3 said:


> I remember having to get up and change the channel using the big, clunky dial.


I can remember while visiting my uncle in Canada you only had the volume and on/off switch, as there was only one channel to watch.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

rhuntington3 said:


> I remember having to get up and change the channel using the big, clunky dial.


I remember jingling keys to change the channel.

I also remember using an actual "clicker" remote.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Remote? We never had a remote. I grew up watching everything in black and white. All the good stuff like Amos 'n Andy, Father Knows Best, Ozzie and Harriet, Jack Benny, Burns and Allen, Dr. Kildare, Ben Casey, and so many other shows I can no longer remember as they've faded into oblivion. I still remember having to watch Ruff and Reddy and Tom Terrific cartoons in black and white when I was a kid.

I think the best part of those times was that we didn't have newscasters going on a rant and preaching their own opinion. They just stuck to reporting the news. How I long for the days of Huntley-Brinkley and Walter Cronkite.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

gweempose said:


> You've probably seen Rowe in Ford commercials.


...or Bounty commercials, or as the narrator of Deadliest Catch and presenter of After the Catch.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I just did a search for these on YouTube - they are hysterical! I was laughing out loud at work. He plays it just right. Humor and serious. He can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the lazy toaster comment in the commercial...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

A refrigerator runs 24/7 while a toaster does nothing except toast bread every once in a while.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Showing my age...wasn't the original Maytag Man played by an actor who was a character named Foxy on _The Ann Sothern Show_?


By the time Jesse White got the Maytag gig he'd been in practically everything at one time or another.


----------

